# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Cement stumps, no ant caps

## Ramoun

Hi, 
I had the house restumped in cement a few years ago, and just noticed there are no ant caps on any stumps. 
I would not have thought cement stumps would stop white ants. 
Given the caps generally are there so you can see if ants are trying to get in. 
Should I retro fit. 
Cheers

----------


## bugsy

> Hi, 
> I had the house restumped in cement a few years ago, and just noticed there are no ant caps on any stumps. 
> I would not have thought cement stumps would stop white ants. 
> Given the caps generally are there so you can see if ants are trying to get in. 
> Should I retro fit. 
> Cheers

  did you get a permit before and inspection after the re-stumping? 
I dont know about all the regulations in different councils but i would of thought caps are needed.

----------


## Claw Hama

I' d agree there are some areas that don't get them but as far as I know it's a regulation in the Building Code of Australia, and local councils. You should get the builder back to fix it, he should have known better!!

----------


## thebuildingsurv

AS 3660.1(termite Code) allows you to omit ant caps where concrete stumps have been used. You should know that bugsy  :Biggrin:

----------


## bugsy

> AS 3660.1(termite Code) allows you to omit ant caps where concrete stumps have been used. You should know that bugsy

  there is alot of things i dont agree with in the Aust standards

----------


## dazzler

> there is alot of things i dont agree with in the Aust standards

  Forgedaboudit  :Tongue:

----------

